# Three network/ Iphone 4



## Westy29 (21 Jun 2011)

I recently purchased an Iphone 4 and a mobile broadband dongle from three. 

Thankfully the dongle is working well as we cant get eircom BB and the O2 and vodafone dongles were very very poor.

I have good voice and text (2g) coverage in the house on the Iphone but only patchy 3G coverage...its better upstairs but nearly always has to be put down on a sild surface to pick up the 3g. Im wondering is there anyway to 'boost' the signal. 

I have a week or so left on my 14day cooling off period and am cosidering giving it back if I cant improve the signal


----------



## Jayjay80 (13 Jul 2011)

im the opposite. Really annoyed because i live in a large town, so you'd expect good coverage. Never have more than 3 bars, 90% of the time its one bar and often flicks onto no service and i have to resend texts or walk to different rooms in the house so people can hear me on the phone. Love the iphone and all its features. Think il go back to cphone whouse today and see about switching back to meteor on the iphone...,but the 3 package was the best, so thats a bit disappointing.


----------

